# I love Pelicans!!! A new start in my new coasty life......



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 4, 2012)

I took Tilly down to The Entrance today so she could have a swim and play in the park cause it was such a beautiful day. We ended up still being there at 3:30 when they hold the pelican feeding daily.

These volunteers do a fantastic job keeping an eye out for any injured pelicans, they know alot of them by sight, and they give a really informative talk whilst feeding them. 

I love these majestic birds, I always have, but even more so because they are just so damned photogenic!!














Oh... I almodt forgot the point of this thread!!! Next Wednesday I start as a volunteer pelican feeder!!!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 4, 2012)

Love those birds. Such an awesome creature.


----------



## longqi (Sep 4, 2012)

Stand under a pole they are sitting on and see if you still love them 20 minutes later


----------



## Cotter (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Sez,

Pelicans are a great bird, untill my grandmother and her friend go for a walk along water (saratoga) with their little yap yap thing,
and the pelican thinks it's lunch and chops down on it and fly's off with it, leed and all.

So yes now i love them more.

Cheers, leigh


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 4, 2012)

Cotter said:


> Hi Sez,
> 
> Pelicans are a great bird, untill my grandmother and her friend go for a walk along water (saratoga) with their little yap yap thing,
> and the pelican thinks it's lunch and chops down on it and fly's off with it, leed and all.
> ...




Lol, I will remember not to take rosie with me then! lmfao.



longqi said:


> Stand under a pole they are sitting on and see if you still love them 20 minutes later



No poles around there luckily enough!!!


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 4, 2012)

they are a mysterious and majestic bird . 
Mysterious in their breeding ( although now we do know that they go inland to nest -- thats why you never see young around the coast )
Majestic in their gliding in thermals around minamurra and shell harbour is a special


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 4, 2012)

i havent been down that way, but i think they are amazing wherever they go, especially when they are in a big group...

at about 2:30 every afternoon here they make there way to a sand bank opposite where they get fed. The flock gradually grows until the whole sand bank is full and then they fly and swim over at about 3:15 and then as soon as they see the table come out there up on the feeding area.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 5, 2012)

I love pelicans to


pelicaneatspigeon1.mp4 video by ssssnakeman - Photobucket


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 5, 2012)

You are insane. Pelicans are the spawn of the devil. Also, they are evil and terrifying. Look at their eyes!! Their blank, soulless eyes!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 5, 2012)

Their eyes are the best!!!! they are just stunning.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to agree with sezzzz that the eyes on a pelican are amazing they almost look like someone's drawn them on. It's so cool


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 5, 2012)

There is nothing you could possibly say or do to change my mind. Creepy and terrifying.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 5, 2012)

pelicans are cool , i remember when i was about 11 , i was fishing up near iluka i got a fish and was reeling it in when a near by pelican decided he was going to swoop down and take my fish , next thing i end up flying a bloody pelican like a kite , ill admit i found it kinda funny (i was young)but was also worried for the bird and didn't want to just cut the line so i managed to get it to the shore , got a few meters away from it a it just coughed up my fish line attached and all , i think the thing just didn't want to loose a meal until it absolutely had to lucky though because i didnt have a clue what i was going to do to get it out

goodluck with the volunteer work sezzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 5, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> There is nothing you could possibly say or do to change my mind. Creepy and terrifying.



Hahaha, Isn't it funny what freaks people out.... I sm terrified of clowns and hate centipedes!!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil things eat poodles :lol:

Glad you're enjoying yourself


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 6, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Evil things eat poodles :lol:
> 
> Glad you're enjoying yourself



I am happier then i have been for years. We all are


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 6, 2012)

For some reason, while growing up in NZ, I was under the impression that pelicans were about the size of a Kookaburra lmao. Then I moved to SA and saw one... I love them! It was so much better to find out just how huge they are!


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Evil things eat poodles :lol:




They also try to eat babies!! :lol: When my little miss 10 was only a toddler, one opened & closed its 'mouth' right over the top of her head. She is still terrified of them today!!



- - - Updated - - -





Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> I am happier then i have been for years. We all are



Great news that u are all loving life though Sarah xo


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 7, 2012)

Bel03 said:


> They also try to eat babies!! :lol: When my little miss 10 was only a toddler, one opened & closed its 'mouth' right over the top of her head. She is still terrified of them today!!
> 
> Great news that u are all loving life though Sarah xo




oh bel im so sorry, but PMSL!!!! Too funny, 

life is great!

- - - Updated - - -


----------

